# Today's the day



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's here at last, don't forget to vote.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> It's here at last, don't forget to vote.


Good Morning - hope it turns out a good day. 
You make me laugh - in the nicest way 😀 after all these threads as if. Scary though eh? I have never been so aware of an Election Day - or trepidacious!

Sal


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> It's here at last, don't forget to vote.


Abstainance makes the herd grow......?:wink2::laugh:

Both campaigns have not proved their point - neither is getting my vote.

I cannot lose.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Abstainance makes the herd grow......?:wink2::laugh:
> 
> Both campaigns have not proved their point - neither is getting my vote.
> 
> I cannot lose.


Only if the fence has sharp edges 😀

Sal


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes indeedy!! Thanks for the reminder Kev but fear not. I am out today in my very own Customised Kontiki VOTE REMAIN BATTLE BUS.

It puts Boris's pathetic red thing to shame which by the way was built in Poland and Germany and sports an illegal NHS logo. Pah! Pathetic. Worra Looser!

No. Our battle bus is proud to be British being a (slightly modified I admit) Swift Kontiki!!! We will be hard at it today "persuading" people to vote and to VOTE REMAIN!!! As you will see from the photo below I am sure they will do what we say. 

VOTE REMAIN! (or be shot)


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> Abstainance makes the herd grow......?:wink2::laugh:
> 
> Both campaigns have not proved their point - neither is getting my vote.
> 
> I cannot lose.


alternatively you could equally well say;



nicholsong said:


> I cannot *WIN*


....... :surprise:

as that is the likely outcome for all of us, whichever way the vote goes..... :frown2:

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

That is your choice Geoff. but sitting on a fence does not help anyone, just hope the farmer does not switch it on.:laugh::laugh:

cabby


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

cabby said:


> That is your choice Geoff. but *sitting on a fence does not help anyone, *just hope the farmer does not switch it on.:laugh::laugh:
> 
> cabby


Phil it could do, bcause if the turnout is, say 40%, there could be two consequences

Parliament could argue that the electorate have not given a mandate either way and that therefore Parliament has the right to decide.

Secondly, if my first premise is correct there would be no politcal and constitutional fallout within the government, which could carry on and possibly have another go at the Brussels hierarchy, which is currently sh*tting itself - quite rightly so as they have been found lacking.

Could be a good solution to a 'stupid' problem.

Anyway, as I have written elsewhere today, I nor anyone else, as a Citizen of one Nation State, have a direct relationship with the EU.

I am free to order my own affairs including moving Jurisdictions if I choose and re-order my other affairs. That would be a matter between me and any other Nation States, and a personal choice over which the EU have no control, thank goodness - much to the Chagrin of the 'More Europe' mob.

eoff

Geoff


----------



## Leffe NL (Jul 14, 2015)

*And please take a pen with you!*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...lls-case-pencil-markings-erased-MI5-plot.html

As Twitter user @kezz_777 rightly points out, in the UK pencils are provided and this opens the door to David Cameron using an rubber to change your Out vote to an In vote!

@thatjemmagirl is convinced that Out votes will be changed, if pencils are used.

Meanwhile
@ProfBrianCox (no doubt a supposed "expert" in something or other) has committed to using a pencil in order to assist M15 should they need to change his vote.

Seriously... is this where we are? Really?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I suspect that the turn out will be way in excess of 40% for this one.

At our local polling station it was noticeably much brisker than ever before plus I asked the invigilators who confirmed the same.

Personally I think it should be compulsory but there should also be an option for "None of the Above" on the ballot paper

Graham :smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

barryd said:


> Yes indeedy!! Thanks for the reminder Kev but fear not. I am out today in my very own Customised Kontiki VOTE REMAIN BATTLE BUS.
> 
> It puts Boris's pathetic red thing to shame which by the way was built in Poland and Germany and sports an illegal NHS logo. Pah! Pathetic. Worra Looser!
> 
> ...


Barry, you are, without doubt, quite insane










Long may it continue....









Graham :grin2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

GMJ said:


> I suspect that the turn out will be way in excess of 40% for this one.
> 
> At our local polling station it was noticeably much brisker than ever before plus I asked the invigilators who confirmed the same.
> 
> ...


Graham

There are two ways to express that

1 Do not vote for either

2 Vote for both -spolied ballot, not counted

Same effect.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

nicholsong said:


> Graham
> 
> There are two ways to express that
> 
> ...


I disagree on this Geoff.

Not voting suggests apathy whereas voting for none of the above registers a choice and an opinion (that they are all not worth it).

Also isn't it technically illegal to spoil a ballot paper? I say technically as its supposed to be secret...

Graham :smile2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

GMJ said:


> I disagree on this Geoff.
> 
> Not voting suggests apathy whereas voting for none of the above registers a choice and an opinion (*that they are all not worth it)*.
> 
> ...


Graham

By using 'they' you make it sound as though the electorate are being asked to vote for representatives, or a party, which is not so considering the question on the ballot sheet.

Had there been an option of 'Stay in and renegotiate after the F/wits in Brussels have come to their senses and realised that they have not been listening to People' I might have voted that way.

At least Donalnd Tusk seems to have got that message and is prepared to express it. Given another year the turnaround of EU thinking might be revealing, but have we got that year? Well in a way yes, because UK Parliament will do nothing about invoking Article 50 of Lisbon in the next few months.

Anyway there are other avenues to extradicting ourselves from the EU if we wished. There is no law that says a Sovereign Nation that has entered into a Treaty cnnot revoke it acquiescence - there are numerous examples.

The UK could start revoking accession to various parts of EU Law - a death by a 1000 cuts. France has set a precedent, as has the UK, but normally formally by opt-outs.

If the vote goes for Brexit I might have to get up to speed on EU Law - could be very lucrative - especially if I can do it on-line from an Aire:laugh:

Geoff


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Either not bothering to vote or spoiling the ballot paper proves or shows what exactly ?
. . . . I guess doing either would leave you with a smug look on your face when you say "I told you the other option was the right one"


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

It's over and finished now, no more votes can be cast and now the waiting begins.......

the full results should be available by breakfast..... or so they say, but of course there will be indicators as the results come in.

Dave


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Good old Newcastle is contesting Sunderland for first results in. And as I am from north of the Tyne and not a southern softie from Sunderland which is south of the Tyne all I can say is Haway lads! 

Sal


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I understand that there has been heavy rain today for the voting and at least one polling station had to be relocated due to floods....

Is that good for the floating voter?

Or does it give voters a sinking feeling?

Dave


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The result cannot be declared until ALL of the votes have been counted as each individual vote counts and it's the national total that counts not any regional results. 

All over bar the counting (phew!!!) 

Andy


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

nicholsong said:


> Graham
> 
> By using 'they' you make it sound as though the electorate are being asked to vote for representatives, or a party, which is not so considering the question on the ballot sheet.
> 
> ...


Sorry Geoff - I was talking in more general terms regarding voting rather than specifically about this referendum.

Graham :smile2:


----------

